# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  تأديب طلاب كلية التجارة جامعة المنصورة

## ياسمين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيممجلس الدولةمحكمة القضاء الإدارى بالمنصورة          الدائرة الأولى*مسودة بأسباب ومنطوق الحكم الصادر بجلسة    19    / 6        / 2006*

-       في الدعوى رقم 2959 لسنة24ق.-       المقامة من :- ضد :- 1) رئيس جامعة المنصورة بصفته
            2) عميد كلية التجارة جامعة المنصورة بصفته
الوقائع        أقام المدعي هذه بصحيفة أودعت قلم كتاب المحكمة بتاريخ 4/5/2002 طالباً في ختامها الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلاً وبصفه مستعجلة بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه مع تنفيذ الحكم بمسودته دون إعلان وفي الموضوع بإلغاء هذا القرار مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار أخصها تمكينه من أداء الامتحان وإعلان النتيجة عن العام الجامعي 2001 / 2002 للفصلين الدراسيين الأول والثاني وإلزام جهة الإدارة المصروفات.
        وقال المدعي شرحاً لدعواه أنه مقيد بالفرقة الثالثة كلية التجارة انتساب موجه جامعة المنصورة وبتاريخ 17/3/2001 ادعى الطالب / أحمد محمد الامشاطي بكلية التجارة بأنه وآخر اعتديا عليه بالضرب داخل الحرم الجامعي باستخدام أسلحة بيضاء واستنادا إلى ذلك صدر قرار رئيس الجامعة رقم 1650 بتاريخ 2/10/2001 بإحالته إلى مجلس تأديب  طلاب كلية التجارة والذي اصد قراره بفصله من الكلية فصلين دراسيين اعتبارا من بداية الفصل الدراسي الأول للعام الجامعي 2001 / 2002 وقد طعن على هذا القرار أمام مجلس التأديب الأعلى للطلاب وقد نما إلى علمه أن المجلس الأخير أصدر قراره المطعون فيه بتأييد قرار مجلس تأديب الكلية وهو الأمر الذي حدا به إلى إقامة هذه الدعوى ناعيا على القرار المطعون فيه مخالفة القانون وانعدام السبب المبرر له لعدم ارتكاب المخالفة المنسوبة إليه أصلا فضلا عن أنه قد قيدت ضده الجنحة رقم 6754 لسنة2001 جنح قسم أول المنصورة عن هذه الواقعة وبجلسة 2/4/2002 قضت المحكمة الجنائية ببراءته من التهمة المنسوبة إليه.وخلص المدعي إلى طلب الحكم بطلباته سالفة البيان.
وتأييدا لذلك فقد ارفق المدعي بصحيفة دعواه حافظة مستندات طويت على المستندات المعلاة بها ومنها :-
1-     اصل شهادة من واقع جدول جنح قسم أول المنصورة في الجنحة رقم 6754 لسنة 2001 المقيدة ضد المدعى عن المخالفة المنسوبة إليه تفيد بأنه قدم للمحاكمة الجنائية وبجلسة 2/4/2002 قضت المحكمة حضوريا ببراءته من التهمة المنسوبة إليه.
وقد تحدد لنظر الشق العاجل من الدعوى جلسة 19/5/2002 وفيها أودع الحاضر عن المدعى حافظة مستندات طويت على المستندات المعلاة بها.
وأودع الحاضر عن الجامعة المدعى عليها حافظة مستندات طويت على المستندات المعلاه بها ومنها
1-    التحقيق الإداري رقم 35 لسنة 2001 الذي اجري مع المدعي في شأن المخالفة المنسوبة إليه.
2-    صورة من قرار رئيس جامعة المنصورة رقم 1650 بتاريخ 2/10/2001 بإحالة المدعي إلى مجلس تأديب طلاب كلية التجارة.
3-    قرار مجلس تأديب كلية التجارة جامعة المنصورة بفصل المدعى من الكلية فصلين دراسيين اعتباراً من العام الدراسي 2001/2002 
4-    قرار مجلس التأديب الأعلى لطلاب جامعة المنصورة بجلسة 17/2/2002
5-    محاضر تحقيق مجلس التأديب الأعلى للطلاب.
           وأودع أيضاً الحاضر عن الجامعة مذكرة دفاع طلب في ختامها الحكم برفض الدعوى بشقيها العاجل والموضوعي وإلزام المدعى المصروفات.
             وبجلسة 20/5/2002 حكمت المحكمة بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار وألزمت الجامعة المدعى عليها مصروفات الطلب العاجل وأمرت بتنفيذ الحكم بمسودته بغير إعلان وبإحالة الدعوى إلى هيئة مفوضي الدولة لتحضيرها وتقديم تقرير بالرأي القانوني في موضوعها.
وقدمت هيئة مفوضي الدولة تقريرا بالرأي القانوني فى الدعوى ارتأت فيه الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلا وفى الموضوع بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه وما يترتب على ذلك من أثار وإلزام جهة الإدارة المصروفاتونظرت المحكمة الدعوى بجلسة 7 /  2  /    2005   وما تلاها من جلسات على النحو الثابت بمحاضر الجلسات وبجلسة   2 /  4  /2006 تقرر حجز الدعوى للحكم بجلسة  اليوم وفيها صدر الحكم وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على أسبابه عند النطق به *المحكمــــــــــة*

*                     بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات ، إتمام المداولة قانونا*
                من حيث إن المدعي يطلب الحكم بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه فيما تضمنه من فصله من كلية التجارة – جامعة المنصورة – فصلين دراسيين اعتبارا من بداية الفصل الدراسي الأول للعام الجامعي 2001 / 2002 وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار وإلزام جهة الإدارة المصروفات.
ومن حيث إن الحكم الصادر فى الشق العاجل من الدعوى قضى بقبولها شكلا فلا محل لمعاودة البحث فى هذه المسألة مرة أخرىومن حيث إنه عن موضوع الدعوى فإن المادة 180 من قانون تنظيم الجامعات الصادر بالقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 تنص على أن ’’يخضع الطلاب للنظام التأديبي وتبين اللائحة التنفيذية هذا النظام وتحدد العقوبات التأديبية‘‘.
               وتنص المادة 124 من اللائحة التنفيذ لقانون تنظيم الجامعات الصادرة بقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 809لسنة1975 على أن ’’يعتبر مخالفة تأديبية كل إخلال بالقوانين واللوائح والتقاليد الجامعية وعلى الأخص .....‘‘
           وتنص المادة 126 من ذات اللائحة على أن ’’العقوبات التأديبية هي ...12 ) الفصل من الكلية لمدة تزيد على فصل دراسي.
             وتنص المادة 127 من ذات اللائحة على أن الهيئات المختصة بتوقيع العقوبات هي :-
مجلس التأديب وله توقيع جميع العقوبات.
                        ومن حيث أن القضاء الإداري قد استقر على أن رقابته لصحة الحالة الواقعية أو القانونية التي تكون ركن السبب تجد حدها الطبيعي في التحقق مما إذا كانت النتيجة التي انتهى إليها القرار مستخلصة استخلاصا سائغا من أصول تنتجها ماديا وقانونا فإذا كانت منتزعة من غير أصول موجودة أو كانت مستخلصة من أصول لا تنتجها أو كان تكييف الوقائع على فرض وجودها ماديا لا ينتج النتيجة التي يتطلبها القانون كان القرار فاقدا لركن من أركانه هو ركن السبب ووقع مخالفا للقانون.
         ومن حيث انه من المقرر أن المسئولية التأديبية شأنها شأن المسئولية الجنائية لابد وان نبني على القطع اليقين وليس على الشك والتخمين.(في هذا المعنى حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا في الطعن رقم 2439 لسنة 30 ق بجلسة 25/11/1986)
                ومن حيث الثابت من الأوراق أن جهة الإدارة نسبت إلى المدعي خروجه على الواجب الطلابى وذلك لأنه في يوم 17/3/2001 قام بالاشتراك مع آخر بالاعتداء على الطالب أحمد محمد الامشاطي بالفرقة الثالثة بكلية التجارة وقيامه بطعنة بآلة حادة مما أحدث به بعض الإصابات.
         ومن حيث انه يبين من التحقيقات التي أجريت مع المدعي في هذا الشأن أنه أنكر الواقعة المنسوبة وقرر أن الطالب أحمد محمد الامشاطي (الشاكي) هو الذي قام بالاعتداء عليه وعلى زميله وسام محسن محمد دون سبب لذلك.
              ومن حيث انه بسؤال كل من الطلاب وليد عادل محمد الحكيم وولاء محمد سعد المتولي وولاء محمد مصطفى الفيومي عن الواقعة فقد قرروا جميعاً أنهم لا يستطيعوا التحديد على وجه الدقة من الذي قام بالاعتداء على الطالب أحمد محمد الامشاطي (الشاكي) بسبب تجمهر بعض الطلاب أثناء المشاجرة
          ومن حيث انه متى كان وما تقدم وإذ لم يقرر احد من شهود الواقعة أن المدعي هو الذي أحدث الإصابات المشار إليها بالطالب / أحمد محمد الامشاطي ومن ثم فان الأفعال التي نسبت صدورها إلى المدعي وبنى عليها القرار المطعون فيه غير ثابتة في حقه فضلا عن أنه قد تحرر ضده عن هذه الواقعة المحضر رقم 6754 لسنة2001 جنح قسم أول المنصورة وقدم المدعي للمحاكمة الجنائية وبجلسة 2/4/2002 قضت المحكمة ببراءته من التهمة المنسوبة إليه ولم يثبت من الأوراق أنه قد تم استئناف هذا الحكم ومن ثم فإنه نزولا على حجية الحكم الجنائي في المجال الإداري تكون النتيجة التي انتهى إليها القرار المطعون فيه قد جاءت منتزعة من أصول لا تنتجها ماديا أو قانونيا وبالتالي يكون القرار المطعون فيه بفصل المدعي من كلية التجارة لمدة فصلين دراسيين اعتبارا من العام الدراسي 2001 / 2002 قد صدر فاقدا لركن السبب ووقع بالتالي مخالفا للقانون.
                ومن حيث انه من يخسر طلب وقف التنفيذ يلزم مصروفاتها وذلك عملا بحكم المادة 184 من قانون المرافعات.
فلهذه الأسباب             حكمت المحكمة بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار وألزمت الجامعة المدعى عليها المصروفات.

----------


## أبو منه1

جهد رائع وبارك الله فيك

----------


## meslmat

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> مجلس الدولة
> 
> 
> محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالمنصورة
> 
> 
> الدائرة الأولى
> ...


الا يوجد حكم عن احقية الطالب المعتذر عن اكثر من مادتين بالسنة النهائية بكلية الحقوق ع شمس عن دخول دور اكتوبر فى المواد التى اعتذر عنها 
ارجو من سيادتكم التواصل على البريد الالكترونى Ema_lawyer@yahoo.com

----------

